# Any Advice ?



## zeke6666 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi, I have a question regarding which, if any thyroid hormone, either too much or too little can be responsible for weight gain. I am slowly losing some of the nasty symptoms that go along with being hypothyroid. I am still having a little depression, a little anxiety, fatigue etc. . I am just wondering if I need a little more or less of something, I'm still confused with all of this, I had my thyroid removed in 2008 due to thyroid cancer. Can anyone offer any advice?

Thanks, 
Linda


----------

